# Christian Films that are Actually Good



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Somebody posted in the atheist/agnostic forum about bad Christian movies and there are admittedly many many bad ones. I can only think of a handful of decent ones I've seen. So have you all seen any high-quality ones? Can you describe them and why you liked it? 

I also have my opinions about why some of them are so sucky but I'd like to hear what other Christians think first. Why do you all think some of these Christians films are so low-quality? 

I don't remember the name, but off the top of my head there was one I remember about a little girl who ran away from home. Her mother I believe was a drug addict and her father was abusive. She starts living with a homeless veteran on the streets. She seems to believe in God and have a positive outlook and tries to share that with the homeless guy. More drama ensues and it had a sad but realistic ending. I liked it a lot because it was realistic, had a strong plot, was dramatic, emotional, compelling and communicated the gospel message w/o being preachy. I just don't remember the name. It seems like it was actually done by professionals. 

Another one I can think that is exceptional is One Night with the King about Esther. The set design, costumes, acting, story line, and message were all excellent and well done. I also liked this movie that pretty much was about the Book of Acts, mostly Paul but it also tells the other disciples/apostles stories. Very, very well made and professional.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

seeking777 said:


> Somebody posted in the atheist/agnostic forum about bad Christian movies and there are admittedly many many bad ones. I can only think of a handful of decent ones I've seen. So have you all seen any high-quality ones? Can you describe them and why you liked it?
> 
> I also have my opinions about why some of them are so sucky but I'd like to hear what other Christians think first. Why do you all think some of these Christians films are so low-quality?
> 
> ...


It's true, the reason why Christian films aren't super good is because of the acting i think, & if it's one of those small unknown films it may not be as well developed, i could be wrong.. also i find that some of the storylines are too cheesy & wholesome, but that's just my feel, not saying the movies should be gloomy, but maybe have a bit of what they use in the oscar-nominated Hollywood films. As far as good films, i unfortunately haven't watched many.. the one that i really like is _The Bible Series *:2013*_


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Well here it is: Jesus of Nazareth, David, Beyond The Next Mountain, King Of Kings, The Greatest Story Ever Told, Becket, Jesus, The Gospel Of John, The 10 Commandments, Paul The Apostle, Joseph, Moses, Abraham, San Giovanni: L' Apocalissse (The Apocalypse: The Book Of John), The Nativity Story, The Mission, The King Of Kings, Left Behind II: Tribulation Force, Esther, Martin Luther, Six: The Mark Unleashed, The Cross And The Switchblade, Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo (The Gospel According To St. Matthew), God's Outlaw, The Ultimate Gift, The Prince Of Egypt, The Passion Of The Christ, Ben-Hur... 

I believe those people who say Christian movies aren't good either haven't seen many, or have negative bias against them.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Royals said:


> Well here it is: Jesus of Nazareth, David, Beyond The Next Mountain, King Of Kings, The Greatest Story Ever Told, Becket, Jesus, The Gospel Of John, The 10 Commandments, Paul The Apostle, Joseph, Moses, Abraham, San Giovanni: L' Apocalissse (The Apocalypse: The Book Of John), The Nativity Story, The Mission, The King Of Kings, Left Behind II: Tribulation Force, Esther, Martin Luther, Six: Teh Mark Unleashed, The Cross And The Switchblade, Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo (The Gospel According To St. Matthew), God's Outlaw, The Visitor, The Ultimate Gift, The Prince Of Egypt, The Passion Of The Christ, Ben-Hur...
> 
> I believe those people who say Christian movies aren't good either haven't seen many, or have negative bias against them.


Quite true.
Very good list you gave.

My top of the list is Jesus of Nazareth (1977) with Robert Powell as Jesus and a huge list of top actors including Christopher Plumber, Ernest Borgnine, James Mason, Laurence Oliver, Olivia Hussey, a long list of the best of actors and it is a masterpiece. The others mentioned here are excellent too, Ben Hur, The Ten Commandments, King of Kings, The Greatest Story Ever Told.

These movies will move you.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Quite true.
> Very good list you gave.
> 
> My top of the list is Jesus of Nazareth (1977) with Robert Powell as Jesus and a huge list of top actors including Christopher Plumber, Ernest Borgnine, James Mason, Laurence Oliver, Olivia Hussey, a long list of the best of actors and it is a masterpiece. The others mentioned here are excellent too, Ben Hur, The Ten Commandments, King of Kings, The Greatest Story Ever Told.
> ...


True, Jesus Of Nazareth is my favorite movie of all time. The cast, the settings, the realism, and Powell is the best and most convincing Jesus ever played. The last cruxifiction scene when Jesus lays in Mary's arms is so emotional. I also like Ben Kingsley in biblical movies, very convincing.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Royals said:


> True, Jesus Of Nazareth is my favorite movie of all time. The cast, the settings, the realism, and Powell is the best and most convincing Jesus ever played. The last cruxifiction scene when Jesus lays in Mary's arms is so emotional. I also like Ben Kingsley in biblical movies, very convincing.


Interesting how you said that, that Jesus of Nazareth is you favorite movie of all time; mine as well. It is on the top of my list for all movies ever made. I have watched it countless times and have copies of it at home and occasionally give them out. I have uploads of it on my YouTube channel.

To this day after so many years of watching it,. it still moves me emotionally and at times brings both joy and tears to my eyes. It is a powerful movie; it moves the soul.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Interesting how you said that, that Jesus of Nazareth is you favorite movie of all time; mine as well. It is on the top of my list for all movies ever made. I have watched it countless times and have copies of it at home and occasionally give them out. I have uploads of it on my YouTube channel.
> 
> To this day after so many years of watching it,. it still moves me emotionally and at times brings both joy and tears to my eyes. It is a powerful movie; it moves the soul.


Nice  I have it on DVD, and I have seen most Jesus movies, but none can compare to  Zeffirelli's master piece. Like you said, it's the emotion, you get sucked in. Also Italian directors are good at conveying this. I haven't seen Son Of God yet, but I haven't heard good reviews. And I also maybe need to see Last Temptation Of Christ yet.

Nice that you give away free copies. It is a good way of spreading the gospel


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

& a new movie is coming out called *Exodus: Gods & Kings*


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've always loved The Prince of Egypt. It has goegeous animation, music, and drama. I was also surprised on how closely they followed Exodus and the stuff they added in helped made the story work well for a film. 

It takes a very human perspective and approach to the story.


----------



## lovedbyChrist (Dec 6, 2011)

The main issue is budget, 2nd is most well trained actors wouldn't dare do a Christian movie for fear of ridicule and they hate Christ anyway. 3rd most plots are based on a sin and most producers think you must show the sin on the screen, but Christians need to tip toe around it.

Many have a very superstitious feel making one feel embarased. 

It seems odd that the Bible has several graphic and gruesome stories but Christian producers wouldn't show it. Like in judges 3:21 "Then Ehud reached with his left hand, took the dagger from his right thigh, and thrust it into his belly. " or David cutting off Goliath's head.

Courageous is the best
Fireproof and October Baby are pretty good.
Faith like Potatoes seemed superstitious but I own it anyway.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I would say The Passion of the Christ was pretty good if you don't mind violence and I watched it for the first time when I was only 6 years old, so, yeah. Thankfully, I wasn't smart enough to be mentally scarred at that age and it didn't scare me at all.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Donkeybutt said:


> I would say The Passion of the Christ was pretty good if you don't mind violence and I watched it for the first time when I was only 6 years old, so, yeah. Thankfully, I wasn't smart enough to be mentally scarred at that age and it didn't scare me at all.


The one by Mel Gibson right? unless there's another, if that's the case you'd have been 12/13, it says you're 23 on you're avatar, _Passion Of The Christ_ came out in 2004


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

God's Not Dead is really the only Christian movie that i didn't feel embarrassed whilst watching. Some of the actors were pretty cheesy but the worst of the actors played characters who had very little screen-time.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fire Proof, Courageous, The Bible, Soul Surfer etc


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fireproof was pretty good, it wasn't perfect but overall the actors were decent and they communicated the gospel in an effective way. Great message about marriage as well. I also forgot about that film about John writing the book of Revelation @Royals, Apocalypse: The Book of John,. That was very very good too. I was actually shocked at how raw it was. And of course the Passion of the Christ. Yes. Of course The 10 Commandments is a classic. Six the Mark Unleashed was alright. I haven't seen The Nativity Story yet but have heard great reviews.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Doubt" was reasonably good


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"St Francis of Assisi" is one film I mean to see through.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> I don't remember the name, but off the top of my head there was one I remember about a little girl who ran away from home. Her mother I believe was a drug addict and her father was abusive. She starts living with a homeless veteran on the streets. She seems to believe in God and have a positive outlook and tries to share that with the homeless guy. More drama ensues and it had a sad but realistic ending. I liked it a lot because it was realistic, had a strong plot, was dramatic, emotional, compelling and communicated the gospel message w/o being preachy. I just don't remember the name. It seems like it was actually done by professionals.


I was thinking Maggie's Passage. I remember waking up in the middle of the night and finding it playing on Daystar. I really liked it but was finally able to sleep, so I didn't finished it. I plan on watching it again soon, it looked really interesting. The movie your referring to is probably Clancy? 
I enjoy movies that have very strong Christian themes in them, like Les Miserable. Not the recent musical that came out but the 1998 film with Liam Neeson and Claire Danes. That one is really good at showing God's fatherly love and grace.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@lilyamongthorns Thanks I googled both, Clancy is the one. Awesome film, that movie is worth buying I might get it one of these days. And I think those are the same people who made A Perfect Stranger, that is another A+ film, I would highly recommend that one too. I've never seen Les Miserable. I only know it relates to the French Revolution but I wasn't aware that there were any Christian themes.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am catholic, so the christian films i've watched are catholic-based and most of them good: The Passion Of The Christ and Brother Sun, Sister Moon (a bio pic of St. Francis of Assisi and St. Clare)...can't think of many to be honest.


----------



## gnostikos (Nov 24, 2014)

Agora imdb it


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought To Save a Life was a decent movie. It had a couple cheesy moments, but overall was pretty good.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

^ yeah i quite enjoyed that one, although it's always tricky for the super nice christian leader type guy to not come off as a bit creepy


----------



## PrisonMind (Nov 24, 2014)

Very interesting documentary. The second one is even better


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

The top of my list and only Christian movie I own is The Nativity Story starting Keisha Castle Hughes and Oliver Isaacs and directed by Catherine Hardwicke (who did twilight and lords of dog town).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Focus on the Family has some good films. Buttercream Gang is about all I can remember.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am watching:

http://watchbiblemovies.com/free-bible-movies/42-acts-of-the-apostles.html


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

well i'll tell you what, they're better than the hunger games. not literally, but literally. lol.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Royals said:


> I am watching:
> 
> http://watchbiblemovies.com/free-bible-movies/42-acts-of-the-apostles.html


The link seems to be broken or something. "Webpage not available."


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

This list should begin and end with Jesus christ superstar


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> The link seems to be broken or something. "Webpage not available."


Oh sorry, it's the movie 'The Acts Of The Apostles'. You can go to watchbiblemovies.com and find it there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There was one old film I remember seeing on television that was made in the 1960s called "The Restless Ones"....about out-of-control teens. It was kind of like "Rebel Without A Cause" with a Billy Graham altar call at the end :lol. You'd think it was today even though it was fifty years ago!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Check out this documentary about God's creation. It will make you stand in awe and humility of God's creation


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

My favorites are Prince of Egypt and Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

God's not dead, changed my life.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

wisteria said:


> One film I enjoyed was one titled The Ultimate Gift about a rich, spoiled man who had to shift from his worldly ways in order to receive an inheritance.


I really like that movie too.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Ben-Hur

It's one of those movies that you think you've seen but you've never really sat down and watched. It's really long but it's great with a deep spiritual message.

I sort of enjoyed Machine Gun Preacher.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

wisteria said:


> This is a great thread! In response to the OP, I am often disappointed by the crop of Christian-based films. Admittedly, I can be a film snob and scoff at the low budget qualities of such movies. And most take the religious themes to a heavy-handed, cheesy level. But there are some with very good stories and they preach in subtle ways rather than distance non-religious viewers through extreme evangelizing.
> 
> One film I enjoyed was one titled The Ultimate Gift about a rich, spoiled man who had to shift from his worldly ways in order to receive an inheritance. It wasn't really a Christian movie but it promoted the kind of values often seen in them. The film stars Abigail Breslin and James Garner.


You expressed my thoughts exactly. That is how I feel about many of the Christian films I've seen. I'll have to check out that movie, never heard of it.



AngelClare said:


> Ben-Hur
> 
> It's one of those movies that you think you've seen but you've never really sat down and watched. It's really long but it's great with a deep spiritual message.
> 
> I sort of enjoyed Machine Gun Preacher.


I've heard about Ben-Hur but never really knew what it was about. What is it about?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> You expressed my thoughts exactly. That is how I feel about many of the Christian films I've seen. I'll have to check out that movie, never heard of it.
> 
> I've heard about Ben-Hur but never really knew what it was about. What is it about?


It's based on a novel Ben-Hur: A tale of the Christ. But it feels at first like a gladiator movie. He is falsely accused and thrown into slavery and then gladiator games.

I saw it years ago when I used to try to watch all the top films in cinematic history. I remember being blown away by how good it was. But it's long. Back then movies were 3 or 4 hours long.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to say I love Christian documentaries about bible topics, really interesting:










About how God's love changes different people around the world.















About the end time prophecies.















One of the better documentaries about the Israel and the end times.















About how religious leaders around the world live their lives.















About the deceptions of many of Mary's messages.















About the blood moons and heavenly signs.






Check these out if you love documentaries and biblical topics!


----------



## daisilui (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ostrov*

A Russian, Christian Orthodox movie about the life of a monk practicing the prayer of the heart ['Island' in English]. worthwhile watching- a very realistic and of a different class than the Hollywood religious movies mentioned around here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms4TXwIDutM


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Royals said:


> Check out this documentary about God's creation. It will make you stand in awe and humility of God's creation


God of wonders
Beyond our Galaxeeeeeee
You are Holy!
Holy!

The universe declares 
Your Majesteeeeeeeee
You are Holy!
Holy!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> God of wonders
> Beyond our Galaxeeeeeee
> You are Holy!
> Holy!
> ...


 I love that song. You put it right in my head. Haven't listened to it in a while.


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

I remember this one scene at the end of the movie Courageous that just gave me chills. I really wish there would truly be a revolution like that - fathers taking up their roles in the home, leaders taking up their responsibilities in the church and ultimately having the order of things in place like they're supposed to be; with God the Father at the center of it all. But I suppose this world is too imperfect for that ever happening (here, on Earth at least).

The Ultimate Gift was a good one. Also, I don't know if anyone will agree or be outraged by this, but I quite like it when there is some deeper depiction of Christian events and/or beliefs in mainstream movies because I think crowds that won't usually go for religious content get to see a glimpse of something that might lead to deeper investigation. For example (a really old example), the end of the Matrix trilogy compares staggeringly to the event of the crucifixion of Jesus Christ (albeit in a dark visual or symbolic manner) and even though Matrix:Revolutions doesn't end on the supposedly high note everyone expected, I cannot get that image of Keanu Reeves out of my head. Just the portrayal of the sacrifice of one so that others may live forever gets me thinking about the afterlife. Wouldn't it be great if they made a fourth movie (though I don't think there's mention of a fourth script) in which "The One" would rise again and every soul trapped in the Matrix (like our dying Earth) would be set free together with him?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

My sister and I watched Joseph as well as its predecessor, that Moses flick, over the Holidays and we loved them both. They are animated though.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

The Decalogue. It's ten 45-50 minute Polish films with each one being about one of the Ten Commandments. Even though I'm an atheist this series is a 10/10 to me. A must watch.


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> The Decalogue. It's ten 45-50 minute Polish films with each one being about one of the Ten Commandments. Even though I'm an atheist this series is a 10/10 to me. A must watch.


Oh YES! It's really wonderful. I've watched the one about the boy and his dad (I think they program stuff on computers) about ten times already. I call him Pavel, the angel. I think it's Decalogue I.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

God is not dead...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

willowmore said:


> Oh YES! It's really wonderful. I've watched the one about the boy and his dad (I think they program stuff on computers) about ten times already. I call him Pavel, the angel. I think it's Decalogue I.


Yep, that one was the first episode. I'd say it's one of the stronger episodes but there are other great ones.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

the man who sued God 
Angels and demons 
The davinvi code 
Ben hur of course


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Fireproof
~ I'm not ashamed 
~ A walk to remember (yes its a christian movie, my favorite lol)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tilo brown eyes said:


> The top of my list and only Christian movie I own is The Nativity Story starting Keisha Castle Hughes and Oliver Isaacs and directed by Catherine Hardwicke (who did twilight and lords of dog town).


I love this one too! my sister (who isn't Christian) has it as one of her favorite Christmas movies so I watch it with her every year. She won't watch ANYTHING biblical btw, if that tells you anything.

I also enjoyed God's Not Dead despite some semi-cheesy scenes it was well done. I liked the Heaven Is Real movie too about the little boy, I read the book and it's really moving.

Also the one Kevin mentioned, A Walk to Remember is a classic favorite for me. Not overly biblical but holds up in faith.

I loved The Bible series, it's on Netflix now and I watched it with my brother (who isn't Christian) it was a cool way to bring the bible to life and have dialogue with him about it.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

War Room


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

The ones by Christian movie studios aren't as good, but there's some pretty good Biblical-centered movies made by the bigger studios: The Bible, Dreamworks' Joseph and Moses movies, Mel Gibson's Passion of the Christ, etc.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love this one too! my sister (who isn't Christian) has it as one of her favorite Christmas movies so I watch it with her every year. She won't watch ANYTHING biblical btw, if that tells you anything.
> 
> I also enjoyed God's Not Dead despite some semi-cheesy scenes it was well done. I liked the Heaven Is Real movie too about the little boy, I read the book and it's really moving.
> 
> ...


Yes, I enjoyed The Nativity Story. Been a few years since I've seen it, though.

Also enjoyed God's Not Dead. I understand while not completely based on one true story, it does pull from many individual true stories.

Heaven Is Real, while controversial even amongst believers, was pretty good too. I recall the message of the movie seemed to ultimately be, 'we just don't know'

The Bible series is on my to-watch list. Biblical movies set in the Biblical period are some of my favorites because they go back to the source document. They give us a glimpse of what our faith is based on 'back in the day.' They also aren't as cheesy or preachy as the 'Christians struggling in every day life' movies made by the evangelical companies.

Some of my favorites:
The Bible - an account of Genesis (through Jacob, I believe). Shame they never made sequels.
The Passion of the Christ - a must-watch
The Gospel of John - a word-for-word adaptation of the Biblical book
Jacob - the account of Jacob's life


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

One unusual one I remember (if it is actually a Christian movie) is Raiders of the Lost Ark where the character Indiana Jones, played by Harrison Ford, finds the Ark of the Covenant


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Twocky61 said:


> One unusual one I remember (if it is actually a Christian movie) is Raiders of the Lost Ark where the character Indiana Jones, played by Harrison Ford, finds the Ark of the Covenant


I don't really consider that a Christian movie, but I do like how it ties to the Bible and treats the Ark of the Covenant as truth.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

hacksaw ridge, also deals with the subject of pacifism.


----------



## RMS (May 29, 2010)

Let Us Prey

It's dark so not for the faint hearted. But is definitely good and Christian


----------

